# UNUSUAL DESCRIPTION



## UncleBruce (Nov 20, 2020)

I silver picked a beer bottle off of feebay and ended up having to return it to the seller.  In the listing the description said "no chips or cracks".  It arrived today and has a burst bubble on it.  The seller is taking it back, but they said this is a "NATURAL BURST BUBBLE".  What???  Never heard of such a thing.  A bubble is natural to the old hand made glass manufacturing process, but I feel certain it was damaged to the bubble happened after it was tossed.  What do you think?


----------



## embe (Nov 21, 2020)

The burst bubble should have been in the sellers pics and/or description.  Could have happened at the factory or ~100 years later, who knows


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 22, 2020)

Was it otherwise a rare or uncommon bottle and or label?


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> Was it otherwise a rare or uncommon bottle and or label?


The brewery brand is not uncommon, but the variation is quite a bit tougher.  I don't have this variation and would like to have added it to the collection.  Being that the listing said "no chips or cracks" I bid a premium on them expecting a bottle with "no chips or cracks".  I expected that they would need to be cleaned and that is acceptable, but even that was not revealed in the bottle listing.  There was also a second beer that the seller listed in the same way and it had a "fish eye" crack on the back the size of a finger print.  I was disappointed and had paid what I felt were premium prices for two bottles in less than premium shape.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2020)

I think what you both said about bubble is about right. BUT, Yeah it definately should of been pictured or at least mention in Sale/Auction. If you still wanted the bottle I would of maybe talked him down on price considering the damage. just ,my opinion, I'm sure others will vary. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I think what you both said about bubble is about right. BUT, Yeah it definately should of been pictured or at least mention in Sale/Auction. If you still wanted the bottle I would of maybe talked him down on price considering the damage. just ,my opinion, I'm sure others will vary. LEON.


Good advice Leon.  I have talked to other dealers and resolved in that manner and that might have worked this time if I had only paid the starting bid, but that was not the case so there was no latitude for me to negotiate on these.  It would definitely been easier to keep the items, but I would have regretted the transaction. Hopefully if this seller continues to sell they will do a better job in their descriptions or maybe they will just stay off FeeBay.  Either way the seller has the opportunity to learn from a mistake.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2020)

Here is the other bottle from the same seller.  It too was described as "NO CHIPS OR CRACKS".


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2020)

eewww, That one looks even worse then the last one. What really sucks about ebay now is that even when you get poor service or poor shipping with broke bottles or not as Described ebay won't even let you leave negative feedback to warn others. because if you return or get refund then ebay will say any feedback is Null & Void because if returned or refunded it's like the transaction never happened  so no feedback can be left. which sucks. LEON.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 22, 2020)

I agree with Leon and would have asked for a few bucks back.

I have no doubt that open bubbles on bottles that still held liquid would have passed inspection and been used.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2020)

yacorie said:


> I agree with Leon and would have asked for a few bucks back.


Thanks for the input.  For what was paid we would have been just too far apart.  A few bucks wouldn't have done it.  After handling the bottle personally the starting bid on the one I feel was to way  to high to begin with, maybe on the other too.  I try to be fair and treat others the way I would expect to be treated.  I have always offered a full guarantee on everything I sell.  If my buyer doesn't like it  they can return it, no questions asked for a full refund.  In 30+ years I've only had one person return something and I had no problem with that.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2020)

yacorie said:


> I have no doubt that open bubbles on bottles that still held liquid would have passed inspection and been used.


I'm not sure about this statement, but it would be interesting to find out.  If it had been my company I would not have reused such a bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2020)

Alot of Bottles were in short supply because of failure to return to be refilled. because of this they may of loosened the quality control on reuse of damaged bottles. LEON.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Plenty of demijohns and early historical flasks with open bubbles that make me think they were blown and use.  Perhaps it got later they would reject them but I’m still not sure


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 23, 2020)

The open bubble wouldn't probably have bothered me too much.  The other one...  that's a fairly badly damaged bottle.  You might call it a fish eye but for me a fish eye is a fairly small bruise.  That's a pretty big bruise and it really detracts from the appearance of the bottle.

Looks to me like you did the right thing... they both needed to go back.

Jim G


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 23, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> ... for me a fish eye is a fairly small bruise.  That's a pretty big bruise...
> Jim G


Good points Jim, but it looks like you need to go fishing with me so you we can show you some big fish eyes.


----------



## Len (Nov 25, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I silver picked a beer bottle off of feebay and ended up having to return it to the seller.  In the listing the description said "no chips or cracks".  It arrived today and has a burst bubble on it.  The seller is taking it back, but they said this is a "NATURAL BURST BUBBLE".  What???  Never heard of such a thing.  A bubble is natural to the old hand made glass manufacturing process, but I feel certain it was damaged to the bubble happened after it was tossed.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> Hi Uncle Bruce,
> ...


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 30, 2020)

LOL!





UncleBruce said:


> Good points Jim, but it looks like you need to go fishing with me so you we can show you some big fish eyes.


----------

